# سـاعدونى فـى تصنيع cnc



## ahmedcnc (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اريد ماكينه cnc router ولما دورت على مكائن جيده لقيت الاسعار غاليه جدا
طب انا فكرت فى عمل ماكينه cnc router وعايز مساعده الاخوه اعضاء هذا الملتقى الرائع 
ندخل فى الموضوع الماكينه مساحته 80*150 سم وانا هعمل الهيكل من الخشب 
انا عايز ايه دلوقتى اعرف انا هحتاج ايه مثل الموتور والالكترونات والحاجات ده 
و المستلزمات الاخره وعايز اعرف مكان بيع هذه الاشياء فى مصر 
و انا اريد الماكينه تقربيا بهذا الشكل 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ymcVTnVy1o&feature=related
وعايز اعرف هل هناك مواقع لتعليم صناعه الـcnc او هناك كتب تباع واين اجد مكان بيع هذه 
الكتب و جزيـكم الله كـل خير


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام
سبق لك أن قلت


ahmedcnc قال:


> 9.الصناعه العربيه لاتثق به ابدا وهذا شى معروف


وعلى ما أعتقد أنك عربي
فكيف ستثق بما ستصنع؟​


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 يوليو 2010)

الأستاذ الفاضل أحمد
الماكينة التي تفضلت بإدراج فيلم فيديو لها أود أن أخطرك ببعض العيوب فيها كي تكون على بينة من البداية:

أولاً : الماكينة تستعمل Lead screw خلاف ماكينة الأستاذ هاني صبرا الذي يستعمل Ball screw , والفارق بينهما كبير فيما يتعلق بنعومة وسلاسة الحركة من جهة , ومن عدم وجود Backlash من جهة أخرى.

ثانياً : الماكينة التي أدرجت فيلمها مصنوعة من خامة MDF وهي خامة صلبة وجيدة ولكنها لا تحتمل أية مياه أو رطوبة , وكذلك ستجد أن الاهتزازات ستؤدي إلى تآكل الأجزاء المربوطة بالمسامير من جهة المواتير بعد فترة.

ثالثاً : الـ Bearing في هذه الماكينة عبارة عن زوايا ألومنيوم يجري عليها زوايا أخرى مثبتة فيها رولمان بلي , ومشكلة هذه الطريقة هي عدم ضبط رولمان البلي على المجاري بدقة شديدة بحيث قد يتسبب في اهتزازات أثناء عملية القطع , ولو لاحظت أن الماكينة كانت تهتز في حركة محور Y لأن هذه الطريقة لا توفر ثبات عالي , وذلك بخلاف ماكينة الأستاذ هاني صبرا التي يستعمل فيها Line bearing التي توفر نعومة وسلاسة وفي نفس الوقت ثبات وعدم اهتزاز.
وبالتالي فمثل هذه الماكينة لا تستطيع الحصول على مساحة كبيرة في طاولة الحفر , وتصوري أن أقصى مساحة يمكنك الحصول عليها دون اهتزاز هي 30 × 60 سم كحد أقصى.

ولكن رغم ما سبق أقول لك انني بالفعل قمت بتصنيع ماكينة شبيهة بالتي أدرجتها , ولكنها كانت من صاج حديد ثخانة 3 مللي تم تكسيحه وتقطيعه , وهي ماكينة متواضعة وبطيئة ومساحة القطع الفعلية فيها هي 30سم × 70 سم , ولكن رغم ذلك أنتجت مشغولات لا بأس بها أبداً.

وسأدرج صور للماكينة ومنتجاتها في أقرب فرصة إن شاء الله تعالى.

إنما أردت أن أطلعك على حقيقة الأمر , لأنني لاحظت أنك تبحث عن ماكينات بجودة عالية وسريعة.
فالحقيقة أنه يمكنك الحصول على ما ترغب بصنع يدك , ولكن لن تكون هذه الماكينة تحديداً.


----------



## ahmedcnc (8 يوليو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> وعليكم السلام​
> 
> سبق لك أن قلت​
> وعلى ما أعتقد أنك عربي
> فكيف ستثق بما ستصنع؟​


:84:اخى انا اسف عندما تحتدث هكذا فكل انسان يخطى الا سيدنا مـحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ahmedcnc (8 يوليو 2010)

اخى بالنسبه لمشكله الاهتزاز فالحل بيسط جدا وهو لصق اسفنج من نوع خاص يكتم الصوت ويمتص الاهتزازت 
وهذا الاسفنج يستخدم فى الاستدهويات ولكن لم يرد اى احد بخصوص اين اعثر على الموتور والالكترونات 
و المستلزمات وهل يوجد كتب تباع عن تصنيع ال cnc او مواقع وجزيكم الله كل خير وان شاء الله واكملت الماكينه 
سوف اعمل كورسات مجانيه تعلم البرمجه على mach3 وتعلم الرسم على coreldraw وartcam وشرح العمل على 
الماكينه


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك كما قال لك اخي زملكاوي ان كنت لا تثق بالصناعة المحلية الافضل لا تتعب نفسك و اشتري ماكينة جاهزة و إذا كنت مصر على صناعة ماكينة شوف هذه المشاركة فيها ماكينة عملية و قطعها متوفرة و رخيصة انت اصنع نفسها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199233.html
اما بالنسبة الى الدوائر و الموتورات كل هذا الكلام موجود بهذا القسم بس انت خذلك حبة فيتامين و كن نشيط و ابحث جيدا و اقرا الردود 
اتمنى ان اكون افدتك 
و السلام خير ختام 
​


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يوليو 2010)

أخي أحمد
لو ترغب في تصنيع ماكينة "والسلام" أي ماكينة بدون مواصفات عالية، فالأمر بسيط
فما عليك إلا أن تصنع أي هيكل بأي مادة، وبعض المجاري الدليلية البسيطة، وميكانزم نقل حركة بسيط ورخيص، ودوائر بسيطة لمحركات خطوية، وتحصل على أي محركات خطوية ، وتستعمل أي سوفتوير بالإعدادات الأساسية له، وانتهى الأمر
أما إن كنت ترغب في تصنيع ماكينة "صح" أي ماكينة بمواصفات عالية، فالأمر ليس سهلا
أولا، التصميم الميكانيكي، يجب أن تكون على دراية جيدة جدا بالتصميم الميكانيكي، وهذا يتضمن فهما للحسابات الاستاتيكية والكينيماتيكية والديناميكية، وأنواع الاإجهادات، وموثوقية المكونات وموثوقية الماكينة ككل، وهندسة التآكل، وهندسة المواد، وغيرها من المواضيع التي تدخل في صميم هندسة التصميم الميكانيكي
ثانيا، هندسة التصنيع، يتطلب صنع الماكينة تصنيع بعض الأجزاء في ورش، وهذا يتطلب معرفة بهندسة وتكنولوجيا التصنيع من أجل اختيار الورش المناسبة، لتحقيق المواصفات المطلوبة
ثالثا، المواتير، عليك أولا معرفة أنواع المواتير المتاحة ومميزات وعيوب كل منها، وبعدها تختار الموتور الذي يحقق المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة
رابعا، الكهرباء ودوائر القيادة، عليك أولا تحديد إن كنت تنوي شراء دوائر القيادة أم تصنيعها، وإن قررت تصنيعها، فعليك الإلمام بهذا العلم، فالأمر ليس مجرد توصيل بعض الأسلاك، وإنما يتطلب الأمر فهما للمكونات واستجابتها، ومتطلبات الحماية والأمان، وعزل الضوضاء، وغيرها من الأمور، كذلك بعض أنواع المواتير تتطلب معرفة جيدة جدا بهندسة التحكم، وهذا مجال آخر مختلف
خامسا، السوفتوير، عليك الإلمام جيدا بالسوفتوير الذي تنوي استعماله، كي تستطيع إخراج أفضل ما به، حيث أنك لا تضمن أن الإعدادات الأساسية ستكون مثالية مع ماكينتك
سادسا، العملية الإنتاجية، يجب عليك الإلمام جيدا بالعملية الإنتاجية التي ستتم على الماكينة، مثل الحفر على الخشب مثلا

وقبل كل هذا يجب أن تعلم المواصفات الأساسية والمهام الموجودة في السي إن سي، فمثلا من يعلم كل الأشياء المذكورة أعلاه ولا يعلم مثلا أن بعض ماكينات السي إن سي تتطلب ذهاب المحاور لنقطة الصفر (على سبيل المثال) فلن يستطيع عمل ماكينة جيدة

المشكلة أن الأمور المذكورة أعلاه تتطلب تداخلا بينها، فلاختيار المواتير يجب معرفة الأحمال الميكانيكية، وأثناء التصميم يجب التفكير في كيفية التصنيع وكيفية التجميع، إلى آخره
والأفضل من أجل صنع الماكينة أن تكون فريقا من المتخصصين

الخلاصة، الماكينة الجيدة تتطلب علم ومجهود، بينما الماكينة التي فقط تؤدي بعض الحركات يستطيع أي شخص صنعها​


----------



## ahmedcnc (8 يوليو 2010)

اخى ابو بحر و زملكاوى متشكر على هذه المعلوات ولكن انا اريد صناعه cnc تجربه وبسيط 
وغير مكلف يعنى عايز اعرف اسم المكونات ومن اين اشتريه


----------



## zamalkawi (9 يوليو 2010)

إذا الأمر بسيط
وتم تناوله العديد من المرات على هذا المنتدة، ابحث وستجد الكثير من المواضيع


----------



## ahmedcnc (9 يوليو 2010)

اخى زملكاوى ممكن نعطينى لينك المواضيع ديه


----------



## zamalkawi (9 يوليو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> لو ترغب في تصنيع ماكينة "والسلام" أي ماكينة بدون مواصفات عالية، فالأمر بسيط
> فما عليك إلا أن تصنع أي هيكل بأي مادة، وبعض المجاري الدليلية البسيطة، وميكانزم نقل حركة بسيط ورخيص، ودوائر بسيطة لمحركات خطوية، وتحصل على أي محركات خطوية ، وتستعمل أي سوفتوير بالإعدادات الأساسية له، وانتهى الأمر​


أخي، هناك بالفعل عدة مواضيع!!
ابحث وستجد
بعض المواضيع تناقش المحركات الخطوية والتحكم فيها، وبعضها يناقش كيفية الحصول على المحركات، وبعضها يناقش دوائر التحكم، وبعضها يناقش السوفتوير، وبعضها يناقش عملية الحفر على الخشب، وبعضها يناقش الهيكل الميكانيكي، وبعضها يناقش نقل الحركة والمجاري الدليلية
مرت علي هذه المواضيع أثناء فترة عضويتي في الملتقى، يمكنك أن تبحث عنها
أم تريدنا أن نقوم بالبحث بدلا منك؟!!!


----------



## ahmedcnc (9 يوليو 2010)

لدى سوال هل يمكن عمل دوائر الكترونيه تحكم فى setper motor بدون وجود dirvr


----------



## ahmedcnc (9 يوليو 2010)

اخى وين اجد المجاري الدليلية البسيطة، وميكانزم نقل حركة بسيط ورخيص،


----------

